# Cat sitting in dirt for hours -why?



## TIGGS1 (Oct 7, 2011)

hi My cat Tiggs latley as been sitting for hours on end in the dirt in the garden and yesturday brought in some ants that was stuck to his fur
It is annoying .I have put a buket on the spot to stop him 
I have noticed he is scatching a lot especally his ear so I flead him but he his still scatching ' he is not off his food infact he eats well and his coat seems ok but he as lost quite a lot of fur and I can feel his ribs
I am going to the vets tomorrow and get a worm tab but can you tell me why does he sit in the dirt sometimes for hours ? 
he never did this well not to my knowledge thanks TIGGS1X


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

whats the weather been like your way, sometimes they will sit in it if its warm as the earth is cooler - bit like a bird having a dust/dirt bath


----------



## Lel (Mar 21, 2012)

Mine loves sitting in the flowerbeds; think it's a combination of shelter, cool earth and a bit of camouflage from the plants!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I am not sure why it is annoying that he sits in the flowerbeds for hours Surely he isn't doing any harm? 

As for him scratching, it is possible he has a flea allergy, and could be feeling uncomfortable and hot as a result, which may be the reason he is sitting on the flowerbeds, trying to get cool. 

Which type/make of flea treatment are you using? Some are more effective than others. Also, you need to treat your house with an insecticide such as Indorex or Acclaim otherwise your cat will get reinfested, as the larvae hatch out.

Even when the fleas have all been eradicated from your cat a flea allergy can still remain, and may need vet treatment with a steroid injection to get the skin to calm down. You mention your cat's fur looks thinner, this could be because he has been overgrooming because he is itching constantly. I would take him to the vets for advice.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

TIGGS1 said:


> hi My cat Tiggs latley as been sitting for hours on end in the dirt in the garden and yesturday brought in some ants that was stuck to his fur
> It is annoying .I have put a buket on the spot to stop him
> I have noticed he is scatching a lot especally his ear so I flead him but he his still scatching ' he is not off his food infact he eats well and his coat seems ok but he as lost quite a lot of fur and I can feel his ribs
> I* am going to the vets tomorrow and get a worm tab but can you tell me why does he sit in the dirt sometimes for hours *?
> he never did this well not to my knowledge thanks TIGGS1X


Are you going to the vets or taking Tiggs to the vets If you are concerned that he is scratching after you have given him flea treatment then I suggest if you were only going for a worm tablet that you take him in to let the vet see him as something is causing him to scratch,lose weight and fur ,I doubt worms would cause this.


----------



## TIGGS1 (Oct 7, 2011)

chillminx said:


> I am not sure why it is annoying that he sits in the flowerbeds for hours Surely he isn't doing any harm?
> 
> Hi thanks for replying chillmix what I mean by annoying not that its hurting him sitting for so long just in dirt not flowerbeds when he comes in he brings all sorts of insects in the house I have found 3 earwigs on him when I brush him also found a couple of ants and someone scared of spiders , earwigs although I know they wouldnt hurt me is not nice but if I found any in my bed I'll jump a mile but thanks for suggesting , you need to treat your house with an insecticide such as Indorex or Acclaim get some today and your cat could have a flea allergy I will take him to the vets.
> 
> ...


----------



## TIGGS1 (Oct 7, 2011)

hi chillminx went on line and looked for Indorex or Acclaim and found a site that did Indorex spray at a reasonable price so I ordered it along with a couple of other things

1 x Indorex Household Flea Spray 500ml Can £8.17

1 x Drontal Cat XL Worming Tablets £1.91 I get this from the vet and I pay £4 for it so ordering from them saved me some money I also ordered some cream 1 x Thovex Ointment 125g £3.47 vet ointment expect this is also cheaper?
the down line was as it was under £29 p/p £1 99 otherwise free but in the long run this was not too bad they also do loyaty points
the site called VET UK
so thanks for mentioning the spray otherwise maybe I would have not found this site tiggs1x :thumbup:


----------

